
Trump's Obsession with [the Pseudoscience of] Polygraphs - giles_corey
https://www.politico.com/news/2019/10/08/trump-obsession-polygraphs-leaks-038431
======
giles_corey
President Richard Nixon also considered forcing White House staff to submit to
polygraph "testing" to plug leaks, though it seems he thought better of that
idea in the end: [https://antipolygraph.org/documents/nixon-polygraph-
quotatio...](https://antipolygraph.org/documents/nixon-polygraph-
quotation.shtml)

